# Hormel Compleats Meals for Food Storage



## Rourke

Hello all - 

I have been stocking up on Hormel Compleats meals for the past few weeks. I probably have about 80 of them.










I don't know if anyone else is stocking these so thought I would mention it. They taste great and there are many varieties. The storage life is about 18 months or so. 










The stoage life is not the longest - but I store what I eat and consume these for lunch while at work a few times a week. 

Here is the current varities available:

Beef Steak & Peppers with Noodles 
Cheese Manicotti 
Chili with Beans 
Grilled Chix & Pasta 
Pasta Primavera w/ Chicken 
Spaghetti & Turkey Meatballs 
Spicy Italian Sausage & Pasta 
Spinach & Cheese Ravioli 
Homestyle Beef with Potatoes and Gravy 
Santa Fe Style Chicken with Beans and Rice 
Sesame Chicken with Vegetables and Pasta 
Chicken & Dumplings 
Chicken Breast & Dressing 
Chicken & Noodles 
Chicken & Rice 
Chicken Alfredo 
Chicken Breast & Gravy with Mashed Potatoes 
Teriyaki Chicken with Rice 
Chicken Marinara 
Roasted Turkey & Veg w/Rice 
Turkey & Dressing with Gravy 
Turkey & Hearty Vegetables 
Swedish Meatballs 
Lasagna with Meat Sauce 
Meatloaf with Potatoes & Gravy 
Beef Steak Tips 
Beef Pot Roast with Potatoes & Carrots in Gravy 
Salisbury Steak with Sliced Potatoes & Gravy 
Spaghetti with Meat Sauce 

One of the best parts is the price. They normally run around $2.00 each - however there are usaully coupons that can be used that are valued at .55 cents to .75 cents. If the store you shop at doubles coupons you can pick these Compleats meals for .90 - .50 cents each.

Give 'em a try if you haven't.

Rourke
ModernSurvivalOnline.com


----------



## Spinner

I picked up a few of them when I was away from home. They were great for nuking in a motel room to save money on meals. 

I don't like them much, but in a pinch, they're better than nothing. I guess they are like all foods, different flavors for different folks.


----------



## cc

Just a quick question, is the sodium count high? Most of the pre-packaged stuff is full of salt.


----------



## Callieslamb

We used to store them for times if the power goes out. They used to be $1.50 each but around here are now more likely to be over $2.


----------



## bee

Like the OP I rotate my (smaller) stash thru my work day meals. My current favorite is from their Chi-chis meals....Savory Garlic Chicken. Yup loaded with sodium 970mgs but this is not even once a week regular consumption item. I put a few back when the store had a buy 2 get one free deal and 55 cent coupons by the manufacturer on the package.
LOL!! Absolutely true that good for you stuff rarely has such good deals in pricing!


----------



## 7thswan

OK, I don't know much about packaged food, are these Frozen food?


----------



## Guest

7thswan said:


> OK, I don't know much about packaged food, are these Frozen food?


No, these are shelf stable, like MREs.

They were being promoted heavily at one point last year. They were going on sale AND there were $1/1 and $2/1 coupons out. I got bunches of them for free to about 50 cents or so each.

Im not real crazy about them. Ive only tried a couple of them. They are salty and flavorless.


----------



## bee

Some folks think salty is a "flavor"! I agree they aren't great; but I think they can have a place in preps. An elderly person can just heat water, drop in and then peel and eat. I would not want too but they can be eaten cold as they are "ready to eat". Portion size would do for them but not for a man or growing children.


----------



## soulsurvivor

I've got several varieties of these in the food preps but we don't like them. I just couldn't pass up the "easy to prepare w/o electric" option. Also, the small size makes them a good option as a quick addition to bug out bags. And even though we don't care for the taste, they are better than eating bugs.


----------



## MaveRick*

Can these be used without a microwave?


----------



## belladulcinea

We have a few and they are ok, wouldn't want a steady diet of them but the packages I sent to a good friend in Iraq had about 10 of them, they wanted them! The stew is good and so is the chicken alfredo.

You can heat them in boiling water as well as the microwave.


----------



## GoldenCityMuse

Lots of salt and MSG as others have mentioned.

They are an emergency type food, to be kept for short term situations.

If all you had was rice and beans, mixing one of these with those staples would make a nice casserole with some flavor, and would certainly sustain you.


----------



## Guest

MaveRick* said:


> Can these be used without a microwave?


You could eat them cold (yuck), or you can leave the plastic cover intact and drop them into boiling water.


----------



## Guest

I scanned the bottom of the sleeve of one, and cropped it to show the cooking and storage instructions.

You can see that it is stored at room temp, and it can be boiled.


----------



## mnn2501

They taste like dog food - I've tried 4 different kinds.

These have no place in my preps.


----------



## hillbillygal

My grandfather loves these things. He's 90 and these are something he has on hand when he has to cook for himself. He talks about them all the time. I guess at 90 your taste buds are kind of dulled, lol. I may pick a few up for our supplies though if I find them at the right price. Right now they are going for about 2.89. Would have to get them for $1 or $1.50 to consider it.


----------



## Wildwood

When they first came out with these years ago, they were really good. I tossed the last few of these we had in our preps a while back...I just couldn't force myself to eat another one and neither could DH or DS. I think we ate one too many LOL.


----------



## Nerdmom

bee said:


> Absolutely true that good for you stuff rarely has such good deals in pricing!


That's why I rarely use coupons. It's usually for the crap that I wouldn't eat unless I was literally starving.


----------



## texican

Dog food tastes Mighty Good, if you have nothing else. Like getting stuck in a cabin in AK, with no grub, except for the 'barreled' emergency dog chow! Actually filling up on 'kibble', and happy for it, tempers a persons finickiness.

Avoid the whole salmon dog kibble, unless one likes the taste of raw fish.


----------



## SquashNut

We are buying the progresso and Cambells chunky soup with coupons, for our preps. i looked at the hormel compleats and it didn't look all that good. As well as being a very small serving of food.


----------



## 7thswan

Ladycat, thank you, I'll check them out.


----------



## UAContractK

mnn2501 said:


> They taste like dog food - I've tried 4 different kinds.
> 
> These have no place in my preps.


So you tried 4 different kinds of dog food...


----------



## dodgesmammaw

I buy these for my elderly parents. They like them. They have got hard to find around here. Had to order last batch off Amazon. Price was no higher than locally. Chicken and dressing is their favorite. I encourage them to add some canned or fresh veggies to it. I do not have any in my preps but you are right would bet nothing to eat.


----------

